# Coral snake skins



## Bobby

These are some really good looking skins. I have them skinned and in the tanning solution.


----------



## bill

Go Bobby Go!! Post them up when turned

I'm still snake skinless LOL


----------



## Flat Fish

Sounds Su-weeeet. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## bill

it's been 5 hours...you got them turned yet LOL


----------



## Bobby

bill said:


> it's been 5 hours...you got them turned yet LOL


No but I have checked on them 4 times. They are inside out right now and the color is showing through great.


----------



## bill

LOL Cool...I'm pumped to see them


----------



## Tortuga

I musta missed sumthin'.... Where in the heck did you get coral snake skins ?? Never heard of them on Crystal Beach..


----------



## Bobby

Tortuga said:


> I musta missed sumthin'.... Where in the heck did you get coral snake skins ?? Never heard of them on Crystal Beach..


I got them from the prettiest and sweetest Lady posting on 2cool. All we have down here are sea snakes and sand snakes. They just don't have any color to them.:smile:


----------



## Reel Time

Bobby said:


> I got them from the prettiest and sweetest Lady posting on 2cool.


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> *I got them from the prettiest and sweetest Lady posting on 2cool. *All we have down here are sea snakes and sand snakes. They just don't have any color to them.:smile:


Well...you old Romeo, you !!! Who woulda thunk you still had it in ya ???

*I'M GONNA TELL BARBARA !!!!!!*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bobby

I took the skins out of the solution and scraped them some more. Its hard to tell the front side from the inside now. Got to sit a little longer, then dry for a day.


----------



## wtc3

Bill - 

I have a Rattlesnake that is already tanned if you want it. Maybe do a little horse tradin' !!


----------



## Reel Time

Bobby said:


> I took the skins out of the solution and scraped them some more. Its hard to tell the front side from the inside now. Got to sit a little longer, then dry for a day.


No pics?


----------



## Bobby

Reel Time said:


> No pics?


Not really much to look at right now. :rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish

Bobby just likes to tease!!! I've looked bout 15 times, just witing.


----------



## Bobby

Ok this is the one that got under the lawn mower. They are drying now. Out of these 3 pieces I can make 4 Polaris pens.


----------



## Reel Time

Bobby said:


> Ok this is the one that got under the lawn mower. They are drying now. Out of these 3 pieces I can make 4 Polaris pens.


Yep. Looks familiar. I tried to stop.


----------



## Texas T

Reel Time said:


> Yep. Looks familiar. I tried to stop and put the mower into reverse.


I fixed your statement for you. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Reel Time

Texas T said:


> I fixed your statement for you. LOL :biggrin:


LOL!


----------



## Bobby

Ok first attempt putting snake skin on tube failed. Tubes will have to be white instead of black. Black makes the colors too dark. Lawnmower skins only one was big enough to put on the bigger tube. I can get a slimline out of some though. Now the longer skin should work for the bigger tubes. I am drying the skin on a long tube just in case they shrink.


----------



## bill

are the skins thin? might try the silver paint


----------



## Bobby

bill said:


> are the skins thin? might try the silver paint


Very thin. Thinner than paper in fact.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bobby - try one of the "bright nickel" tubes - might be just the trick.

if you need one, let me know I probably have a couple to spare.


----------



## txjoker

Any progress report on this, Bobby?


----------



## Bobby

txjoker said:


> Any progress report on this, Bobby?


Nothing yet. Still trying to get a mold made to pour the tube in.
First one was a mess.:spineyes:

Got the pleasure of visiting the VA hospital today for wifes appointment.


----------



## bill

your making your own molds?


----------



## Bobby

Yea too cheap to buy one ready made.


----------



## Bobby

Ok I got 2 in the molds. One on a black tube and one on a brass tube. Let them sit till tomorrow and cut them out and turn them down and see how many bubbles I have in them.


I did find something out. If you hit the snake skins with CA glue it sets right then. Makes no difference if it is thin, medium, or thick.:headknock


----------



## Bobby

Just a couple of pictures


----------



## Bobby

Looks like the one on the black tube is a lost cause. It has separated at the seam and has a couple bubbles right on the tube. The other one don't have a seam so it still has hope LOL


----------



## 3192

Bobby....once again, you are outside the box! Congrats on a new direction. I was by the local Tandy (Deer Park) the other day and noticed these snake skins. May be something looking into. Again...keep up that good work! gb

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...ectionpath=3&processor=content&p_keyword=skin


----------



## Bobby

At $90 bucks a skin I couldn't afford to make pens from them LOL
I would be scared to cut them up.


----------



## speckle-catcher

that's what I was thinking.


----------



## bill

I thought the same thing, just didn't want to be the first to post LOL


----------

